# Jake at 8 weeks



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Very cute.?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

He's so cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jake is soooooo cute!


----------

